# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations >  Association

## hypostatic

Hi there, as a new association formed last year how do we get a sub link forum and also a link to our website?

Our secretary is actually in the middle of retiring so we are one the look for a new one at present.

How do we go forward with the forum link?

Dave

----------


## gavin

> Hi there, as a new association formed last year how do we get a sub link forum and also a link to our website?
> 
> Our secretary is actually in the middle of retiring so we are one the look for a new one at present.
> 
> How do we go forward with the forum link?
> 
> Dave


I'm happy to do it, you just need(ed) to ask and give me the name of the association.  Before I do so, do you just want the ordinary, open to anyone type?  The alternative is a private one which will not be visible to anyone but members, and them only when logged in.

----------


## hypostatic

Hi Gavin, yeah just the normal one. want it open to hopefully attract more people to the association.

Its 'Honeypotz Beekeeping Association (West Lothian)'

Thanks m8

Dave

----------


## gavin

Dave: consider it done!

----------

